# 12-24 [Slayin' "Wisconsin Redfish," Plus a Nice Walleye]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

It's been way too long since I've caught a good fish, so my buddy Tyler & I set out today to change that. We also took his Feel Free Lure 10 yak out with us to take it on its maiden voyage. Turned out to be a killer afternoon! Despite the cold temperatures & freezing fingers, we managed to put the heat on some big fish! We fished a couple hours, taking turns casting from shore while the other person was out in the yak & then switching every so often. We didn't go more than a few minutes without a hookup the whole time, so it was an absolute blast. Granted that we were snagging all the carp, it was still a lot of fun. If the DNR asks, we were "jigging for walleye."  Tyler & I both got our new biggest buffalo carp too. His was 29'' & 12 pounds & mine was 27'' & 13 pounds. I also managed to catch a chunky 19.5'' walleye, which we'll be using to make fish sandwiches later tonight! In addition to keeping the walleye we kept four of the carp to throw in the smoker this weekend. Never tried smoked carp, but have heard from many that it's pretty great & worth the effort, so we're gonna give it a shot. All in all, it was a great afternoon with a great friend. Can't wait to get back out there in a couple days!

*Tally for the day*:

*Me*: 7 buffalo carp, with the biggest being 13 pounds (new personal record), a 29'' common carp, & a 19.5'' walleye
*Tyler*: 2 buffalo carp, with the biggest being 12 pounds (new personal record)

Tight lines everyone, & happy holidays!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Glad you're finally able to fish up there bro! Let me know how the walleye sammies turn out!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bro, sick out of area report! Dude those carp are something else and that walleye looks beautiful nice catch man ill see u soon and look for the cali report hope i can get a good out of area report posted Merry Christmas and Happy New Year tight lines


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Let us know how that smoked carp works out. I used to live next to a Thailand woman named Dang and she would keep and eat carp. Had the meat hanging in those three-tiered baskets in the kitchen in a bag drying out is all I remember how so prepared it I was so young. I DO remember that it was delicious and no one believed me lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

So, after doing some research I found some interesting information. I learned that the majority of the fish we caught today, which I refer to as "buffalo carp" in the report, are not actually a carp at all. They're called a buffalo fish & they're a part of the sucker family, totally unrelated to carp. I've also read on a number of forums that they're supposedly pretty good table fare. That's yet to be determined, but I'll let you guys know how it turns out!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Just moved back from 13 years along the Illinois river where every fish fry featured "Buffalo Fish", which is the sucker you're talking about. Only cooked and served one way -Cross sliced to the backbone every 1/4" and deep, deep fried whole to dissolve the bones.

I thought they were muddy tasting and fishy. That could have been the prep (didn't cut out the dark strip), but nonetheless, after the 3rd or 4th fish fry I refused to eat them anymore. Locals raved about them though. Maybe for lack of any other locally caught fish more readily available, pride, or anything cheaper (dirt cheap which is a good indication of quality), they wanted Buffalo fish to taste good...Who knows?

I'll try about any fish by the way, so not prejudiced.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> Glad you're finally able to fish up there bro! Let me know how the walleye sammies turn out!


Just made those walleye sammies! 

Deep-fried walleye on a toasted bun with melted muenster cheese, fresh spinach leaves, & tartar sauce. Look good?? :thumbup:


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Ah, a cold carp sandwich and a glass of Ovaltine, nothin' like it. Those carp will make up good sandwiches and bear baits


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

fishmagician said:


> Ah, a cold carp sandwich and a glass of Ovaltine, nothin' like it. Those carp will make up good sandwiches and bear baits


When you say cold carp sandwiches, do you mean smoked carp sandwiches?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice carp or suckers, good walleye too.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> So, after doing some research I found some interesting information. I learned that the majority of the fish we caught today, which I refer to as "buffalo carp" in the report, are not actually a carp at all. They're called a buffalo fish & they're a part of the sucker family, totally unrelated to carp. I've also read on a number of forums that they're supposedly pretty good table fare. That's yet to be determined, but I'll let you guys know how it turns out!


Which ones were the suckers?  :shifty:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, brined the buffalo & the carp for 24 hours & then smoked them last night. Here's some of it after we took it out. To our surprise, it tasted pretty great! Only trouble is that it took us eight times as long to remove the bones as it did to eat the fish, which kinda sucked. But I'd probably keep one again if we weren't catching anything else, cause it really did taste pretty great!


----------

